# double band bb shooter



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This may be a double post but this is my edc. light and effective with half inch steel ball bearings. This is beautiful purple heart from a+ slingshots and I went outside and got my dog a winter bird for dinner after opening. I'm surprised at the energy with such a light and pocketable carry piece. First shot with a 1/2 inch steel ball bearing went through one side of an empty can of corn, very impressive and accurate for a little piece


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Cant wait to receive my one now!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Still it looks like a lot of fun. The size makes is disappear in any pocket. Marble and 3/8's are gonna scream. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ours will be identical except for bands


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

wacked another winter bird. they tase good but I like my dog catching it for me. usually give it to him with gravey, he likes that


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting my friend!! Glad you like it!! Great shooting BTW!!


----------

